# Sambo Grandmaster David Rudman NYC seminar May10, 2003



## Edgar (Apr 21, 2003)

There is no man in modern Russian Sambo who has done more for the sport then David Rudman.
The first World Sambo Champion in the first World Sambo Championship in 1973.
Founder of the largest Sambo club in the World "Sambo70" with several thousand students, hundreds of National, European and World Champions.
His unique style and especially ground work techniques has effected many people all over the World.In 70s, during his matches, he had used way more sophisticated technique then the one that came to us an "eye opener" with UFC competitions.
My coach Nick Baranov spent many days in "Sambo70" trying to understand his magic craft. Later he has become 2 times World Champ known for his...leg locks submissions. So it wouldn't be hard to track where originally my own success has come from.

Oleg Taktarov (UFC Champion, actor) -----------------------March, 2003

For more information also visit:www.fighthouse.com/SamboSeminar.htm


----------



## arnisador (Jul 23, 2003)

Can we get a review?


----------

